# Searching for Mr Floyd 15hh coloured gelding



## daisydee (15 November 2011)

Hello,i am desperately searching for a horse i owned for 5 years then made an arrangement after moving house and having 2 babies to keep him at a livery yard with his companion.i arrived one day to see him to be told they had sold him on separating him from his pal and that there was nothing i could do about it.i was in so much shock and naive that i accepted it.the only information i was given was that he was sent to England(from Donaghadee,groomsport northern ireland)to a dealer to be sent to a writer on the Isle of Wight.obviously i do not know how much of their story was truth.
i have never forgotten him and have just got back to riding and although i have the opportunity now to own another horse i cannot see myself bonding with another until i know Floyd or Mr Floyd my nickname and name they used when selling him on is alright.
its quite a while ago now-it happened in 2005 and its a long shot but i am trying everything to find him.i will try and get some photos up soon.his details are-
15hh
cob/pony cross,coloured mainly dark brown with little white,a very distinctive lightning stripe of white.four white socks.please help if you know anything about him,he is very special and very much missed.


----------



## Cuffey (16 November 2011)

This site has a notice board
http://wighthorse.co.uk/2.html

Try contacting Isle of Wight RC someone may remember your horse if the story was correct.

Could this be his passport

- MR. FLOYD
Date of Birth  01-Jan-1997
Gender Gelding
Colour Skewbald
Height 155cm
Sire Name Not Supplied By PIO
Dam Name Not Supplied By PIO
Breed Irish Sport Horse
Submitted by Northern Ireland Horse Board Co-op Society Ltd
Studbook/Section Supplementary
Birth Country Ireland


----------



## daisydee (16 November 2011)

Hello and thankyou for taking the time to help.

Yes i think that is his passport which the livery dealers held onto telling me there wasnt one(i know how stupid must i be)they were the same people i stabled Floyd with his companion donkey as they had a barn for them to stay together.they possibly kept it? i just dont know?the details are spot on for him.

i have sent a message to the Isle of wight RC(thanks for that tip) and i am going to check out the link you gave as well.

i am going to try and scan his photos asap.

thanks again


----------



## daisydee (18 November 2011)

emails sent to RC isle of wight,newspaper on IOW asking to place add on classifieds no news yet.going to email NED & N.I horseboard today.any other tips please?have been checking every forum i can find and doing a search for his name too inc facebook & youtube. not feeling very hopeful.just want to know he is ok,i imagine and hope he is very settled now in a lovely home and do not want to cause any upset for the new owner.but if anyone knows of him i would just be happy to hear he is safe and well.


----------



## daisydee (22 November 2011)

bump


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 November 2011)

Did you say they could sell Floyd? Or was he on loan with you? Why did they sell him???????


----------



## daisydee (22 November 2011)

He was on loan with them on the understanding not to be sold,there was no misunderstanding about it.they stole him to make money out of him.


----------



## daisydee (27 November 2011)

I have just found out today from a reliable source that the dealers/livery people-2 sisters in Donaghadee Northern Ireland are being taken to court for doing exactly the same thing to someone else.
they sold on a womens horse and told her in was in England but luckily she found it through driving around and seeing it in a field.was reported to police and in the meantime she went and got her horse back herself! good on her.
so the 2005 passport for mr floyd is probably in their name still as it was the year they stole him from me.the horse board have offered to pass on a letter but if its to them(which i dont think they will tell me)then its a dead end.
just dont know what to do next.


----------



## cally6008 (27 November 2011)

You report his disappearance to the police, get a crime reference/incident number, email the Stolen Horse Register and get his details added to it and then get in touch with Missing Horses on Loan


----------

